# saugeye rig?



## jaybird62 (Jul 21, 2006)

whats the best drift rig for saugeye?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

for me it's a carlina rigged harness with gold smile blade.others could be lindy rig with minnie,crawler or leech,depending on season.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Floating crawler harnesses are by far the best for me, I like the spinning bead type with the little wings like the walleye delight, or the spin and glow. Ive had some real good times with single leeches on floating jigheads. But for some reason Its real hard to keep the catfish off the leeches at indian where I usually drift.

a couple of years ago We made the mistake of fishing indian on memorial day, the lake was like a parking lot. I caught 3 saugeye all between 18-24 inches.
all on floating jigheads with the biggest leeches I could dig out of the cup. I didn't see another fish caught the entire time I was there. A big squirming leach is hard for them to resist.


----------

